# RTA's... +-2k.



## Ruan0.30 (18/6/17)

Sooo guys help me out... whats the best RTA lets say for less than 2k... not talking about these skylines and high end tanks.

I do love my Azeroth rta as seen in picture. Thinking of getting a proper Petri 24mm rta. Any other suggestions?






Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafique (18/6/17)

Reload


----------



## Ruan0.30 (18/6/17)

I saw that tank but it really be better than the azeroth... i doubt.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafique (18/6/17)

Does your azeroth have abit of condensation under the tank. I can't stop it. It's not a lot but ocd makes me wipe it every now and then


----------



## Ruan0.30 (18/6/17)

Nope. nothing at all... check ur orings if u unscrew the deck.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruan0.30 (18/6/17)

Mine actually never ever leaked before... doesnt matter what deck i use...

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/6/17)

@Ruan0.30 save yourself money and carry on enjoying your azeroth, everything is basically the same crap.
Everything now a days is a hype and honestly this vaping game is all a money making scheme.
Thats my view.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 18 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Ruan0.30 save yourself money and carry on enjoying your azeroth, everything is basically the same crap.
> Everything now a days is a hype and honestly this vaping game is all a money making scheme.
> Thats my view.



Wow what a jaded view @Clouds4Days... while I may agree on the continual churn out of chinese tanks... I don't agree when it comes to the likes of the Skyline, Reaper and NarBa... these are way a cut above the rest.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow what a jaded view @Clouds4Days... while I may agree on the continual churn out of chinese tanks... I don't agree when it comes to the likes of the Skyline, Reaper and NarBa... these are way a cut above the rest.



Only one of those ive tried is the skyline uncle Rob and personally not worth 3.5k i would happily say the serpent mini 22 is just as good as the skyline.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45 (18/6/17)

Tend to agree with @Clouds4Days the kylin and ammit and petri all seem so similar to me. And the skyline falls above the mark of 2k rta. Focus on ur wicking and a great set of coils find a tank that suits ur needs and u sorted. Don't believe I will pay over 1000 for a tank based on the difference of vapes. The skyline is fantastic from wat I've used but at 10 times the price of an ammit single I don't believe it's 10 times better

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Scouse45 (18/6/17)

Ammit, ammit dual, Omni, petri, reload... all excellent choices u can't go wrong with! Very very similar one to the next

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr_Puffs (18/6/17)

If you are keen for something different I have spotless Petri 24 for sale.  Pm me.


----------



## GerritVisagie (18/6/17)

Do it Ruan, you know you want to!!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deckie (18/6/17)

This is a tough subject. I've been there, wasted plenty plenty money on RTA's everyone has ran a hype on. I've bought 2 Skylines & 2 Hussars, I was caught up in the Serpent frenzy, the Avo hype, the OBS Engine, the Merlin Mini even the ceramic coil thingy, I bought them. Oh the Kylin, big waste. I sold my 2nd Skyline the day I received it, my other one nobody wants to buy although it's raved about. I'll keep my Hussars because to be honest, to me nothing's comes close to it in the the flavor department. In my opinion, and it's my opinion only, the Skyline is not worth the price tag.
@Ruan0.30 , one must find what serves them right because everyone is different but as @Clouds4Days said, it's a rat race for money & lately nothing really worthy that stands out from the pack has been released & to me the Serpent 25 still stands with all the Rtas I've tried of late.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos (18/6/17)

Deckie said:


> This is a tough subject. I've been there, wasted plenty plenty money on RTA's everyone has ran a hype on. I've bought 2 Skylines & 2 Hussars, I was caught up in the Serpent frenzy, the Avo hype, the OBS Engine, the Merlin Mini even the ceramic coil thingy, I bought them. Oh the Kylin, big waste. I sold my 2nd Skyline the day I received it, my other one nobody wants to buy although it's raved about. I'll keep my Hussars because to be honest, to me nothing's comes close to it in the the flavor department. In my opinion, and it's my opinion only, the Skyline is not worth the price tag.
> @Ruan0.30 , one must find what serves them right because everyone is different but as @Clouds4Days said, it's a rat race for money & lately nothing really worthy that stands out from the pack has been released & to me the Serpent 25 still stands with all the Rtas I've tried of late.


I think for the same flavour people will rather spend R410 on a skyline clone than the authentic and that might explain why you are struggling to sell.

If it's such a big rat race then why are the clone BB's doing so well? 

At the end of the day you have the choice and advantage of finding what works budget and taste and cloud wise for yourself.

I too have tried almost every single device on the market and can relate but i think the conclusions drawn are slightly incorrect.

Bottom line is whatever works for the individual is gold.

I think @Spydro has been crucified on this forum for his opinion but it's the right one. He doesn't share what works for him because it won't work for others.

So the people that share get crucified and the people that don't also.

It seems we are at an inpass.


----------



## KZOR (18/6/17)

Wow ....... you guys are all over the place.
@Ruan0.30 ...... trust me .... get the Reload RTA.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (18/6/17)

KZOR said:


> Wow ....... you guys are all over the place.
> @Ruan0.30 ...... trust me .... get the Reload RTA.


I have not tried it @KZOR but I did see your review and I think you are spot on!


----------



## KB_314 (18/6/17)

Depends what you are looking for - I can't speak for many RTA's because I don't use them quite as much as I used to - the only 2 I have left is a Petri (22mm) and a Kayfun 5. Both are under R2k (The Kayfun, only just, at around R1900).
Both deliver good flavor. The Petri has more airflow - for me it's a restricted, to full, lung-hit. The Kayfun 5 is best suited for restricted lung hits (noticeably more restricted than the Petri). K5 sports single coils, Petri has dual coils.
All in all, I get slightly better flavor from the Kayfun, especially with bakery, creamy, desserts, tobacco, coffee flavor profiles. Fruity (and apparently Menthol) don't fare as well because it isn't as "sharp" as some other RTA's - more smooth, rounded, and velvety.
From what I've heard, the Serpent Mini is comparable to the Petri in the flavor dept, but I've never tried it. And a few peeps recommended the Merlin for MTL vaping.
I'm happy with my Kayfun and considered getting a second one. Super build quality, manufactured in Germany, very tight tolerances (so you need to lube) and for sale locally at a competitive price.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (18/6/17)

Huge fan of the single coil ammit or dual coil Omni 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/6/17)

Deckie said:


> This is a tough subject. I've been there, wasted plenty plenty money on RTA's everyone has ran a hype on. I've bought 2 Skylines & 2 Hussars, I was caught up in the Serpent frenzy, the Avo hype, the OBS Engine, the Merlin Mini even the ceramic coil thingy, I bought them. Oh the Kylin, big waste. I sold my 2nd Skyline the day I received it, my other one nobody wants to buy although it's raved about. I'll keep my Hussars because to be honest, to me nothing's comes close to it in the the flavor department. In my opinion, and it's my opinion only, the Skyline is not worth the price tag.
> @Ruan0.30 , one must find what serves them right because everyone is different but as @Clouds4Days said, it's a rat race for money & lately nothing really worthy that stands out from the pack has been released & to me the Serpent 25 still stands with all the Rtas I've tried of late.


Got to agree. Got my SM long time ago and i dont think i would buy any other RTA in the near future, its just bloody marvellous

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deckie (18/6/17)

Christos said:


> I think for the same flavour people will rather spend R410 on a skyline clone than the authentic and that might explain why you are struggling to sell.
> 
> If it's such a big rat race then why are the clone BB's doing so well?
> 
> ...


Then a forum serves no significant purpose.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Christos (18/6/17)

Deckie said:


> Then a forum serves no significant purpose.


Exactly!


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Got to agree. Got my SM long time ago and i dont think i would buy any other RTA in the near future, its just bloody marvellous



No question the the SM25 is a classic and well worth the reasonable price tag! And there are those out there that don't rate the SM25... I guess that's why there are horses for courses.


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/6/17)

Christos said:


> I think for the same flavour people will rather spend R410 on a skyline clone than the authentic and that might explain why you are struggling to sell.
> 
> If it's such a big rat race then why are the clone BB's doing so well?
> 
> ...



I agree and i dont agree. The serpent mini 22 is very close in flavour to the skyline and when you compare the two flavour for flavour and price for price, serpent mini 22 wins hands down.

As for the reload. Havent tried it yet so cant comment on that but its basically a kylin that doesnt leak so i would say reload will win cause every one hates a leaking tank even though the reload is double in price it out weighs the hastles of the kylin.

The BB is a great device but honestly all my RTA's kill it in the flavour department. Even my 2 year old Aromamizer v1 kills it in flavour.

But the BB is a great AIO device but i dont really care much for a AIO device cause my leppy with haddly is even more compact than a BB so for me thats the perfect AIO device.

These are all my opinions, this is a forum and every one will have there own views and beliefs on devicesl.

And as said before @Ruan0.30 save your money.
Just think in a space of a year how much has a microwave changed, in a space of a year how much has a washing machine changed...
New car models come out every 5-6 years...

So how much can a Tank change in the space of a year....
You answer that yourself brother...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> I agree and i dont agree. The serpent mini 22 is very close in flavour to the skyline and when you compare the two flavour for flavour and price for price, serpent mini 22 wins hands down.



Agreed if you are comparing price for price. But the skyline authentic still wins the flavour race for the less than 30 watt flavour brigade of which I'm a part of. If you are on a limited budget the SM25 sure is the right choice. If you have a large budget then you will be very happy with the Skyline.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Agreed if you are comparing price for price. But the skyline authentic still wins the flavour race for the less than 30 watt flavour brigade of which I'm a part of. If you are on a limited budget the SM25 sure is the right choice. If you have a large budget then you will be very happy with the Skyline.



If one vapes fruit and menthol profiles i agree flavour is better in skyline but the SM25 produces better flavour on dessert and bakery profile juices than the skyline.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> The BB is a great device but honestly all my RTA's kill it in the flavour department. Even my 2 year old Aromamizer v1 kills it in flavour.



Have you tried an authentic exocet in an authentic BB? I beg to differ... my BB setups are outstanding flavour devices and while they may not be quite as good flavour wise as the Skyline and Reaper I still prefer them for out and about because of thier juice capacity and battery life and ruggedness.


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> If one vapes fruit and menthol profiles i agree flavour is better in skyline but the SM25 produces better flavour on dessert and bakery profile juices than the skyline.



Ahhh I can't make that call because of my juice profile... but your point is noted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Have you tried an authentic exocet in an authentic BB? I beg to differ... my BB setups are outstanding flavour devices and while they may not be quite as good flavour wise as the Skyline and Reaper I still prefer them for out and about because of thier juice capacity and battery life and ruggedness.



Flavour is good in a exocet but like you say not as good as a skyline and thats why i dont get a BB.
Im all about flavour and if i can get better flavour off other devices why would i use a BB. But that's me personally.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (18/6/17)

@Rob Fisher and @Clouds4Days I mainly vape dessert style and cookie flavours.

An authentic beats ALL RDA's I've owned and this from a tank. 
A BB with a doggy also beats all RDA's except that one tank.

Yes the skyline and BB are restricted airflow but that's also subjective. 
Im glad the leprechaun and hadaly work for you. That's gold.
My BB and my skyline are gold.
#Just saying. 

I don't see why we need to break down into price again as it seems to be the rat race people are falling into.

If it works it works. Bottom line. 

We are turning into a society where everything is black or white. Your opinion matters and so does mine. 

I'm not here to try and convince you my devices are better as they are not. They work for me.
As for staying on topic... @KZOR made a solid suggestion as well as @KB_314 .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos (18/6/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> I agree and i dont agree. The serpent mini 22 is very close in flavour to the skyline and when you compare the two flavour for flavour and price for price, serpent mini 22 wins hands down.
> 
> As for the reload. Havent tried it yet so cant comment on that but its basically a kylin that doesnt leak so i would say reload will win cause every one hates a leaking tank even though the reload is double in price it out weighs the hastles of the kylin.
> 
> ...


I just have to ask this and hopefully I won't get crucified. The skyline you tried, was it an authentic coiled and wicked properly?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/6/17)

Christos said:


> @Rob Fisher and @Clouds4Days I mainly vape dessert style and cookie flavours.
> 
> An authentic beats ALL RDA's I've owned and this from a tank.
> A BB with a doggy also beats all RDA's except that one tank.
> ...



100% for me leppy and Hadaly is Gold.

No brother as per my original post this is nothing to do with money, its too do with a new atty coming out every week.

I love trying out new stuff brother and will continue to try new stuff because im stupid like that.

But im trying to give solid and honest advice based on what ive vaped in the past.
If @Ruan0.30 really needs a new rta/rdta i can advice him on 20-30 other attys but what's the point if hes not gonna gain a much better vape from those attys.


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/6/17)

Christos said:


> I just have to ask this and hopefully I won't get crucified. The skyline you tried, was it an authentic coiled and wicked properly?



The vape i get from a skyline is good dont get me wrong but im bassing what i say as from my message above brother.


----------



## Daniel (18/6/17)

Instead of everyone going off and "giving their opinion" just give the facts.

Stick with the Azeroth , it's a 3 coil beast and no other dual or single RTA will tocuh it , it's just numbers ...

@Ruan0.30 stick with what you know .... until the 4 coil whopping 300W vaping mega tank comes out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (18/6/17)

Thankfully we all have our own opinions.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/6/17)

DoubleD said:


> Thankfully we all have our own opinions.



Agree , imagine how boring the world would be if we all vaped the same juice, all had the same mod and all had the same atty (like a ciggarette )

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Flavour is good in a exocet but like you say not as good as a skyline and thats why i dont get a BB. Im all about flavour and if i can get better flavour off other devices why would i use a BB. But that's me personally.



There are a couple of reasons... the first of which is the liquid capacity... second is the battery life of the DNA60 at 27 watts... thirdly is the ruggedness and pocketability of the BB. Going fishing for the day I take 2 x BB and a bottle of juice... the device is very happy in my pocket whereas a conventional mod and tank takes a massive amount of stress as I bend to net fish and sit in the low chair while hitting waves at 100km/h. The BB is just perfect for going out.

The flavour I get from an authentic exocet is really really good and close enough to the Skyline. Honestly if I was only allowed one device for some reason I would genuinely take the Billet Box and Exocet every time.

Sitting at my desk with all my juice and equipment I use the Reaper or Skyline.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (18/6/17)

Thanx alot guys!! Haha i went from the coil art mage rta to the azeroth rta and what a huge flavour gain i didnt even believe rip trippers after he said what he said on his review of the azeroth until i tried it myself... i dont have any problems with the azeroth just think the chimney is to long... so it could have been even better and i dont like tanks with long chimneys as im a huge dripper fan. I have my fantasi grape in the azeroth and its like nothing else ive ever tried. I just dont think paying 3500+ for a tank is worth it but i hope one day i get proven wrong by trying someones skyline.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (18/6/17)

In almost everything, it's a case of determining your quality v price sweet spot. Take alcohol for eg. You can drink meths and probably get lekker pap from it for cheap. Then you can move up to Tassies and box wine, then ordinary SAB beers and table wines, then into the cheaper spirits, then the better quality spirits and imported beers, then right the way up to Johnnie Walker Blue Label and collector wines. You don't have to drink a 25yo single malt collector's scotch in order to enjoy whisky. Some will be happy with Jameson's, some with J&B, some with a cheaper brand. How important is it to you? 

Same with vaping. I am perfectly happy with the vape I get from sub-R500 and even clone atties. Yes, I could spend R3-4k on an atty and get slightly better flavour. Just like I could drink imported Belgian beer and get slightly better flavour than Castle. Is it worth it? Not to me. I'm happy with the taste of Castle. I don't have to try 47 641 other beers from around the world to try and find which is the best one. Same again in vaping. I'm happy with the atties I've chosen. Tbh there isn't much difference between all ten. I'd probably be happy with any of them.

It's also a case of how you choose to use your resources. I'd rather spend my time and money on learning mixing than experimenting with hardware. With mixing, you learn something new every time you mix and build your knowledge and expertise the more time and money you spend on it. With hardware, it seemed to me like I was on a treadmill, falling for one shiny toy after the next and never really getting anywhere or developing any skills. No matter what you buy, the next week's shiny toy is going to be better. It's a road to nowhere. So I got off that treadmill quite quickly - and have been much more content since doing so.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos (18/6/17)

RichJB said:


> In almost everything, it's a case of determining your quality v price sweet spot. Take alcohol for eg. You can drink meths and probably get lekker pap from it for cheap. Then you can move up to Tassies and box wine, then ordinary SAB beers and table wines, then into the cheaper spirits, then the better quality spirits and imported beers, then right the way up to Johnnie Walker Blue Label and collector wines. You don't have to drink a 25yo single malt collector's scotch in order to enjoy whisky. Some will be happy with Jameson's, some with J&B, some with a cheaper brand. How important is it to you?
> 
> Same with vaping. I am perfectly happy with the vape I get from sub-R500 and even clone atties. Yes, I could spend R3-4k on an atty and get slightly better flavour. Just like I could drink imported Belgian beer and get slightly better flavour than Castle. Is it worth it? Not to me. I'm happy with the taste of Castle. I don't have to try 47 641 other beers from around the world to try and find which is the best one. Same again in vaping. I'm happy with the atties I've chosen. Tbh there isn't much difference between all ten. I'd probably be happy with any of them.
> 
> It's also a case of how you choose to use your resources. I'd rather spend my time and money on learning mixing than experimenting with hardware. With mixing, you learn something new every time you mix and build your knowledge and expertise the more time and money you spend on it. With hardware, it seemed to me like I was on a treadmill, falling for one shiny toy after the next and never really getting anywhere or developing any skills. No matter what you buy, the next week's shiny toy is going to be better. It's a road to nowhere. So I got off that treadmill quite quickly - and have been much more content since doing so.


I particularly like the treadmill analogy! Going nowhere slowly or fast in any case!


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/17)

I'm have a JOL of note on the treadmill! But I am WAY more selective of picking up shiny stuff these days!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (18/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm have a JOL of note on the treadmill! But I am WAY more selective of picking up shiny stuff these days!


Haven't used my treadmill in over 4 years. Provided loads of entertainment for junior!

10kms on a treadmill is not the same as 2kms road running!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (18/6/17)

Yeah, if you enjoy it, that's what you must do. I know a couple whose life goal is to eat at every Michelin Star restaurant on the planet. It wouldn't be a priority at all for most people, they would plan their holiday around other attractions. For this couple, the restaurants in the area are the ONLY important thing. I swear, they'd book a holiday in radiation-glowing Chernobyl if they could eat at three Michelin Star restaurants nearby and cross them off their list.


----------



## DoubleD (18/6/17)

RichJB said:


> In almost everything, it's a case of determining your quality v price sweet spot. Take alcohol for eg. You can drink meths and probably get lekker pap from it for cheap. Then you can move up to Tassies and box wine, then ordinary SAB beers and table wines, then into the cheaper spirits, then the better quality spirits and imported beers, then right the way up to Johnnie Walker Blue Label and collector wines. You don't have to drink a 25yo single malt collector's scotch in order to enjoy whisky. Some will be happy with Jameson's, some with J&B, some with a cheaper brand. How important is it to you?
> 
> Same with vaping. I am perfectly happy with the vape I get from sub-R500 and even clone atties. Yes, I could spend R3-4k on an atty and get slightly better flavour. Just like I could drink imported Belgian beer and get slightly better flavour than Castle. Is it worth it? Not to me. I'm happy with the taste of Castle. I don't have to try 47 641 other beers from around the world to try and find which is the best one. Same again in vaping. I'm happy with the atties I've chosen. Tbh there isn't much difference between all ten. I'd probably be happy with any of them.
> 
> It's also a case of how you choose to use your resources. I'd rather spend my time and money on learning mixing than experimenting with hardware. With mixing, you learn something new every time you mix and build your knowledge and expertise the more time and money you spend on it. With hardware, it seemed to me like I was on a treadmill, falling for one shiny toy after the next and never really getting anywhere or developing any skills. No matter what you buy, the next week's shiny toy is going to be better. It's a road to nowhere. So I got off that treadmill quite quickly - and have been much more content since doing so.




Comparing vaping to alcohol, hmmm.. wouldn't you have to compare gear vs gear, as in mod vs glass?  and not a 14 year whiskey vs a O16 and Reo Grand...no?

ignore my brain farts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (18/6/17)

Well, do you get taste from the whisky or the glass? Although you raise a valid point that it's not just the gear in vaping, a lot of the taste is from the juice. That, for me, is where the biggest flavour gains are to be had. A poor juice in a brilliant atty is still going to be a poor juice.


----------



## Deckie (18/6/17)

I don't believe this thread ...... every fliggen thread in this forum these days get turned into a HE vs LE / Authentic vs Clone argument / debate edged on by the infamous Pit Bull.

Poor @Ruan0.30 just asked for advice on RTAs for around 2K and R3500 - R 5000 setups get argued against clones .... mental. Getting like DSTV - Boring, re-runs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Silver (18/6/17)

Deckie said:


> I don't believe this thread ...... every fliggen thread in this forum these days get turned into a HE vs LE / Authentic vs Clone argument / debate edged on by the infamous Pit Bull.
> 
> Poor @Ruan0.30 just asked for advice on RTAs for around 2K and R3500 - R 5000 setups get argued against clones .... mental. Getting like DSTV - Boring, re-runs.



Why you complaining @Deckie ?
You were one of the contributors to this discusiion in so far as hype and how you sold your Skyline etc etc - in post #14.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (18/6/17)

Haha chill guys... think im gonna stay with RDA... getting myself a proper squonker and a pulse 22. I love my vandy vapes icon... mike vapes really make cheap drippers that really beat a goon to its flavour and i really cant say if the vapor is any less. Im sure the pulse 22 will do the job for a low watt single coil proper squonker dripper so ill stay with my azeroth. Thanx alot guys for the help. Vaping is fun i dont need to argue about prices... a good proper vape shouldnt have a huge price tag to it anyway.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (18/6/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Sooo guys help me out... whats the best RTA lets say for less than 2k... not talking about these skylines and high end tanks.
> 
> I do love my Azeroth rta as seen in picture. Thinking of getting a proper Petri 24mm rta. Any other suggestions?
> 
> ...



Hi @Ruan0.30 , i cant advise you on other tanks compared to the Azeroth because I have not tried the Azeroth.

But in light of some of the other comments on this thread, let me say this:

Many of us are searching for that elusive perfect flavour device. For some, myself included, there is huge excitement in trying out a new device. Anticipating it. That first vape. Then tweaking the coil setup. Then discovering how the device performs best. And then finding the right juice for that setup. It's a great journey.

While i agree that buying each and every new device that comes out is not going to be fulfilling, i do think that taking the odd stop on the journey here and there and trying something that is highly recommended is great! Maybe try out what KZOR suggested - and let us know.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/6/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Ruan0.30 , i cant advise you on other tanks compared to the Azeroth because I have not tried the Azeroth.
> 
> But in light of some of the other comments on this thread, let me say this:
> 
> ...



Yip Reload is a great RTA another good option is the Omni Shaddow RTA.
Both produce quality flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (18/6/17)

The only thing about vaping that's really important to me, is having a nicotine delivery system that works efficiently with minimal fuss. It's a tool with one job. Keep me from smoking.

With the passing of time for me at least, the obsession of always seeking out new devices and flavours has been replaced with other obsessions that don't involve vaping.  So today vaping has become that absentminded activity that was, for almost 30 years occupied by something far more deadly.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## stevie g (18/6/17)

I just have to come out and say it. All RTA systems are crap in comparison to RDTA with regards to flavor output. The magic is in the reincarnated Genesis systems, Like the Avocado 22/24 design. 
Please can ESG make an RDTA like the Avo but high-end. 

Maybe they'll be able to engineer juice control for those moments... actually I don't get moments that I need juice flow control because I don't feel a compulsion to drag my device around everywhere I go. 

SM22/25 or the Skyline are both vacuum tanks so you'll always be fiddling the juice flow dial in the hope the mod won't pee itself down your expensive device. 

Flame me bro

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/17)

stevie g said:


> SM22/25 or the Skyline are both vacuum tanks so you'll always be fiddling the juice flow dial in the hope the mod won't pee itself down your expensive device.



I won't flame you @stevie g but you are wrong... the Skyline has never ever leaked one bit... zero, nothing, bugger all, nil, zippo! It is the first RTA for me that has never leaked one bit!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Ruan0.30 (18/6/17)

my avo will never in its life beat my azeroth and dont tell me i cant wick coz i can.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## M5000 (19/6/17)

I would buy an Omni, Merlin Mini and Serpent/Kylin/Ammit for R2k. I think there's a gap between the R1100 and R3000 (approx.) mark so unless you want to go higher you need to spend less for one tank. Too many good options but if you only have one rta/rdta currently I would take a few cheaper ones over one expensive one..


----------



## DoubleD (19/6/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Haha chill guys... think im gonna stay with RDA... getting myself a proper squonker and a pulse 22. I love my vandy vapes icon... mike vapes really make cheap drippers that really beat a goon to its flavour and i really cant say if the vapor is any less. Im sure the pulse 22 will do the job for a low watt single coil proper squonker dripper so ill stay with my azeroth. Thanx alot guys for the help. Vaping is fun i dont need to argue about prices... a good proper vape shouldnt have a huge price tag to it anyway.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Sounds like a plan bud


----------



## M5000 (19/6/17)

@stevie g have you seen the Hussar RDTA? I haven't looked at any reviews but it looks nice, I thought it was an RDA at first..

I did hear that the Skyline doesn't leak at all, the reviews I saw mentioned it as well.. But speaking of vacuum tanks, what is the overall solution? It differs all over and some work most times but other than tilt and tighten cap and then open the flow/s any other tips?


----------



## kev mac (19/6/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Sooo guys help me out... whats the best RTA lets say for less than 2k... not talking about these skylines and high end tanks.
> 
> I do love my Azeroth rta as seen in picture. Thinking of getting a proper Petri 24mm rta. Any other suggestions?
> 
> ...


Aromamizer plus at 30usd is a great one.Built like a tank and terrific flavor,one of my faves.The Modfather,Boreaus and all Engines are tops imho.I recently got a Sherman clone for 18usd that I'm loving.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deckie (19/6/17)

Silver said:


> Why you complaining @Deckie ?
> You were one of the contributors to this discusiion in so far as hype and how you sold your Skyline etc etc - in post #14.


Never pleaded innocent, I'm just as guilty as the next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (19/6/17)

kev mac said:


> Aromamizer plus at 30usd is a great one.Built like a tank and terrific flavor,one of my faves.The Modfather,Boreaus and all Engines are tops imho.I recently got a Sherman clone for 18usd that I'm loving.


Word, for my vaping style, the Aromamizer V2 Supreme is the best tank I have used. Picked up for R600 from @KieranD and have not had an issue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam (19/6/17)

Get a GOON. Game Over!!!


----------



## boxerulez (19/6/17)

Keyaam said:


> Get a GOON. Game Over!!!


He has a goon, check his profile pic lol.


----------



## kev mac (20/6/17)

boxerulez said:


> Word, for my vaping style, the Aromamizer V2 Supreme is the best tank I have used. Picked up for R600 from @KieranD and have not had an issue.


@boxerulez ,absolutely a top rta it hits all the notes.I paid 30usd a bargain in my book.I bought a shotty conversion kit at FT for six bucks and it looks so cool,a nice alternative to cut down on juice.Vape on!


----------



## kev mac (20/6/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> If one vapes fruit and menthol profiles i agree flavour is better in skyline but the SM25 produces better flavour on dessert and bakery profile juices than the skyline.


The rta thing is oh so subjective as many have stated.I personally don't think much anymore of my SM though I thought it the bomb when I first got one.But so many love it and that's all that matters,what works for the individual is the best rta.


----------



## kev mac (20/6/17)

stevie g said:


> I just have to come out and say it. All RTA systems are crap in comparison to RDTA with regards to flavor output. The magic is in the reincarnated Genesis systems, Like the Avocado 22/24 design.
> Please can ESG make an RDTA like the Avo but high-end.
> 
> Maybe they'll be able to engineer juice control for those moments... actually I don't get moments that I need juice flow control because I don't feel a compulsion to drag my device around everywhere I go.
> ...


I feel compelled to comment on vacuum tanks such as the Sherman that has the dubious reputation as a leaker,the Boreaus for that matter also.With proper wicking mine never leak.I follow Advanced Vapes on YouTube as his wicking tutorials have never let me down.I have learned how important proper wicking is and in doing so no leaks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown (20/6/17)

As mentioned previously a lot of atomizers (and even drippers) out at the moment are extremely similar to one another.

Find the sweet spot in terms of the build and the flavour you could get from a some of the newer atomizers will be almost identical. I personally am looking for something which makes my life a bit easier when it comes to building, rewicking and filling. Especially with wicking as it makes such a huge difference in terms of flavour, especially considering I will pick up my mod and take 4 / 5 pulls one after the next (literally, as soon as the clouds are out my mouth is on the driptip again) and if not wicked right it starts to taste dry and sometimes even burnt. I have experienced this first hand where I have screwed up the wicking and have to wait between pulls to allow the juice to wick before I can take another pull or I get a bad taste.

Some devices you need to get "just right" in order to get it to work really well, which can be a mission at times.
I personally want something which is easy and gives me an amazing vape! I do not want to perform a ritual, wait for the stars and moon to align and so forth in order to get everything 100% in order to enjoy the vape on my device. Having to tweak the coils 3 times after putting in a new build.

I will say that since I have started vaping the tanks and drippers have certainly improved, in terms of flavour at least. That being said I agree with what some of the other members have said in that some devices get hyped and there really is not much new or grand about it compared to some other devices which have already been released. I do not believe that the next best flavour atomizer will be the next hyped atomizer. Not to mention personal preference and vaping styles differ from person to person which makes getting opinions from others even that much more difficult at times, everyone uses different builds and different juices and so forth.

Rip rippers really raved about the Azeroth RTA, however I strongly feel he overhypes certain devices at times. Whether that is the case with the Azeroth RTA I cannot say for sure as I have not tried it. If he is to be believed, it sounds like the best RTA he had tried to date in terms of flavour.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

